# watertown ginger beer bottles



## sexyddhottie81 (Dec 29, 2006)

these 3 ginger beer bottles me and my husband found them in a dump here in watertown , n.y. they are marked as following watertown bottling co. from watertown , n.y. they are 6 1/2 " h by 2 1/2 " w we also have 2 more ginger beer bottles they are marked as following j . s . briggs&company also from watertown ny


----------



## digger mcdirt (Dec 30, 2006)

I use to hunt Watertown when my son lived there. I found a lot of good stuff there and loved to dig around Watertown and Ft Drum area. Some of the good places are now under buildings and a city park.


----------

